# Kontakt 5, Purge All Samples Issue. (FIXED)



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,

When I use the *Purge All Samples* Feature of *Kontakt 5* to Free Up RAM used by an Instrument, then play the instrument, (which should dynamically load the samples as I play), and I'm supposed to be able to hear the instrument play in real time. But, I don't hear the instrument, and I don't think it loads the samples dynamically when I'm playing.

I'm using SSD for the samples, any idea what could be causing this problem, and how to fix it ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

OK, I didn't have the *Load Samples In Background* enabled in Kontakt's Option. One I enabled it, I was able to do a full Purge, and then Play the Instrument, and hear it in real time, as it dynamically loaded the samples into RAM as needed.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Does it really not start loading any samples as you start playing (as in, do you not see the RAM being used by the instrument increasing?)

There's a per-instrument option in Instrument Options->DFD tab about background loading, but it is supposed to be enabled by default... And also background loading option in Kontakt's Options->Load/Import.


EDIT: Looks like you found it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Does it really not start loading any samples as you start playing (as in, do you not see the RAM being used by the instrument increasing?)
> 
> There's a per-instrument option in Instrument Options->DFD tab about background loading, but it is supposed to be enabled by default... And also background loading option in Kontakt's Options->Load/Import.
> 
> ...



Yes ! All OK Now, it was the *Load Samples In Background* Option that was Disabled. Enabling it fixed the problem.


----------

